# Hello from norway



## Richard_H (Jul 15, 2006)

Hi, stumbled across this album by accident. But it was a good accident 

Just wanted to say hello to everybody 

here's a cool vid i found (although its not of warbirds, i hope i dont get banned for this 8) )


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sZrMFj09as_

(the F16's are norwegian, flying over norway, the other aircraft are french i think. Mirage 2000 )


----------



## Wurger (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Thebuilderofthings (Dec 22, 2010)

How are you doin' Richard?


----------



## imalko (Dec 22, 2010)

Hello and welcome. Greetings from Serbia.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 22, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 22, 2010)

From the land of trolls, huh? Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 22, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## P40NUT (Dec 22, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 22, 2010)

Guys, the post is over four years old!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 22, 2010)

8 posts since 2006. I guess he didn't get enough welcomes.


----------



## Messy1 (Dec 23, 2010)

Nice to meet you.


----------



## N4521U (Dec 24, 2010)

Imagine that..................... how do they keep coming back???????? is it April 1st?


----------



## Geedee (Dec 24, 2010)

Crimea_River said:


> 8 posts since 2006. I guess he didn't get enough welcomes.



Actually, I've mentioned it before...we really need to get the mods to do something about the entrance to this site as most newcomers stumble across it. 

I think in this case, the step was too steep for him to get back on here


----------



## Airframes (Dec 24, 2010)

Sure is a very steep step Gary. I fell in and can't climb out!


----------



## mandoman (Dec 24, 2010)

Hello, and welcome.


----------



## N4521U (Dec 25, 2010)

Sorry to see he hasn't returned. Kinda like Bill Bailey..................
Can't somone kill this thread?


----------

